# vexilar lights dont work!???



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

i went to alum today to test all my ice gear out, and the lights on my vexilar didn't work. has anyone had this problem? i bought it from craigslist 2 years ago, and it worked fine. the motor spins but no lights. thanks, clayton.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

go to vex website, it gives very detailed steps to clean/replace brushes, not sure thats the issue but might be!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

wave warrior said:


> go to vex website, it gives very detailed steps to clean/replace brushes, not sure thats the issue but might be!


where at on the site???? i have been looking for it, but cant find it.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Had that happen to mine once,it was because the battery wasn't charging. Got a new battery and haven't had that problem since,could also just be the light.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

rattletraprex said:


> Had that happen to mine once,it was because the battery wasn't charging. Got a new battery and haven't had that problem since,could also just be the light.


i just tested it....the battery is low and wont hold a charge. as soon as i hook it up to the wall charger the lights come on. so, looks like i need a new battery. thanks!!!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Glad that's all it is,brushes do go bad after time and cleaning them never hurts or replacing before things get worse.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

claytonhaske said:


> i just tested it....the battery is low and wont hold a charge. as soon as i hook it up to the wall charger the lights come on. so, looks like i need a new battery. thanks!!!


Clayton, get a 9 mah battery if you can. Those 7 mah batteries don't hold the good charge, although, they will work fine just lose power alot sooner. Cold is a major culprit on a battery and if you set outside bucket fishing, batteries go down rather fast. Mike


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Clayton, get a 9 mah battery if you can. Those 7 mah batteries don't hold the good charge, although, they will work fine just lose power alot sooner. Cold is a major culprit on a battery and if you set outside bucket fishing, batteries go down rather fast. Mike


 i will do just that. i may even buy 2, so i have a backup. thanks again!!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

rattletraprex said:


> Glad that's all it is,brushes do go bad after time and cleaning them never hurts or replacing before things get worse.


yeah, vexilar has a replacement kit for $30. might as well tune it up, it is close to 20 years old. (FL-8SLT)


----------

